# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagkrampen

## peterk

Hallo

Heb sinds lange tijd maagkrampen en vooral s'nachts zeer hinderlijk en pijnlijk kost ook m'n nachtrust.
Heb nu nieuwe medicijnen Inexium 40 gr vanmorgen eerste kee rweer goed geslapen eerste keer wakker om 10.00 uur>
las ook ergens kan met middenrif te maken hebben of een breuk, weet iemand hie iets meer van .

----------

